
Reduced capacity on Sandisk MicroSD cards - userbinator
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/reduced-capacity-on-sandisk-microsd-cards/
======
userbinator
The tl;dr of this being that Sandisk is apparently selling 32GB microSD cards
which have less than 32 * 10^9 bytes of usable storage. I just ran into a
similar problem with a 64GB card, expecting it to hold at least 64000000000
bytes but got 63864569856 instead.

